# Store Credit Bonus! 15% of Lloyd Premium Floor Mat purchase at PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Get a 15% Store Credit Bonus on Lloyd Premium Floor Mats until 3/1/13*

Use *promo code LLOYD15* and get a store credit worth 15% of your mat purchase (shipping not included) until March 1, 2013. The credit will never expire and is good for your next order at PFYC.

-----------------------------

*Summary of Lloyd premium, custom made to order floor mats*

These top of the line mats by Lloyd are second to none in quality. Custom patterned and precision cut by computer, they feature plush and durable extra heavy duty nylon yarn. Select from the top of the line LUXE, the best selling Ultimat, the rich TruBerber, or the value priced Velourtex. Officially licensed logos available.

*About LUXE*

This premium grade carpet is the thickest, heaviest, deepest pile we can manufacture, with yarn specially Scotchgard treated for stain and soil resistance. LUXE mats are hand-beveled around emblems and the perimeter, creating beautifully finished edges. They are warranted for as long as the original mat buyer keeps the vehicle. 

*About Ultimat*

The Ultimat material was originally designed for automotive use with comfort, performance and durability in mind. Over 30 years later the Ultimat brand is still the best selling, custom fit logo mat in the automotive aftermarket. Featuring premium two-ply Nylon yarn that is more dense and wear-resistant than OEM carpeting, Ultimats provide great style, function and longevity. 

*About TruBerber*

Enjoy the rich style of Berber carpeting with its complimentary colored “flecked” yarns and large, nubby, loop texture. This specially blended yarn provides the crush and stain resistance of Nylon with the strength and fade-resistance of Polypropylene. The commingled multi-tonal yarns also help hide surface soiling. TruBerber is the heaviest berber style automotive mat available. TruBerber mats provide a unique, practical enhancement for your car. 

*About Velourtex*

An outstanding value and popular-priced original equipment replacement mat, with a heavier more dense face than factory mats. Velourtex mats have a silky smooth texture, made of premium Nylon yarn and they feature the same multi-layer backing as the higher priced mat products from Lloyd. Velourtex Mats are available with hundreds of trademarked logos. 

Click below to shop:

----------------

*Lloyd Premium Floor Mats for 2004 2005 2006 Pontiac GTO at PFYC*




----------------



_________

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

